
Eighteen Is Too Young to Vote - supernova87a
https://www.wsj.com/articles/eighteen-is-too-young-to-vote-11595977239
======
jfengel
And 65 is too old to vote. Mental flexibility decreases, and senility sets in,
as do degenerative diseases like Alzheimer's. You no longer have children in
school and you're no longer working for a living, leaving you dangerously out
of touch with the needs of the majority of the country.

So tell ya what, Dr. Gelertner. I'll accept raising the lower bound when you
agree to establish an upper bound. Because otherwise all I'm seeing is a call
to exclude your ideological opponents rather than a rational consideration of
who should be allowed to make decisions.

------
blacksqr
> Today’s adolescent voters aren’t allowed to drink and aren’t drafted to
> fight a war.

History shows the draft part changes quickly once the shooting starts.

How about a law that says the minimum military service age can't be less than
the minimum voting age?

------
pmdulaney
Gelertner, jfengel, and blacksqr all make good points.

But I think the most helpful metaphor is that of obtaining a driver's license.
Everyone knows that 16-year-old drivers are not quite there in terms of
competence and judgment. But you have to start somewhere.

As a conservative I sympathize with Gelertner, but I think he's wrong.

